# My New Reds Are Nipping At Each Other.



## OMGnitrateAGAIN (Jun 28, 2010)

Like the title says. I've noticed that three of my five are missing a bit of fin here and there. No huge gaping wounds or anything like that. The temp is at 76, water quality is decent and they are eating. The guy at my LFS (he's one of the few that actually knows his isht) said that they'd set up their own little chain of command eventually. That's why I bought all 5 at once. I'm wondering if there are any water treatments that have the side affect of curbing infighting in the shoal. I know it's most likely a NO, but I figure it couldn't hurt. I'll be adding aquarium salt and melafix tomorrow. Other than that is there anything else I can try?
Thanks guys. 
~ Rob


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

OMGnitrateAGAIN said:


> Like the title says. I've noticed that three of my five are missing a bit of fin here and there. No huge gaping wounds or anything like that. The temp is at 76, water quality is decent and they are eating. The guy at my LFS (he's one of the few that actually knows his isht) said that they'd set up their own little chain of command eventuallyagree. If there new, their establisshign territory and domination now which is the time where you should watch for fatalities. That's why I bought all 5 at once. I'm wondering if there are any water treatments that have the side affect of curbing infighting in the shoal. I know it's most likely a NOdropping the temp a bit more can help to calm and slow them down abit, but there still may be agression, but I figure it couldn't hurt. I'll be adding aquarium salt and melafix tomorrow. Other than that is there anything else I can try?
> Thanks guys.
> ~ Rob


You dont really need salt or melafix for anything if there are no flesh wounds, Finds heal realy fast on their own though this stuff wouldnt be bad to have on hand.


----------



## OMGnitrateAGAIN (Jun 28, 2010)

Cool, thanks. 
A friend of mine had 4 RBPs in a 30 gallon. She's down to two because of fighting. I know hers were MUCH larger when she bought them. I'm hoping that my guys don't start picking each other off. I've got more driftwood in the tank now, & plan to get some live plant suitable substrate & plants to go with it. Are Ps more likely to fight in a bare tank or one set up close to their natural habitat. (Even though I'm sure mine were not live caught & have no idea what their natural habitat is. lol)


----------



## MPG (Mar 14, 2010)

Either

A: Having a bare tank will give your weaker piranhas no where to hide, and that would end bad for them

B: Having plants gives the opportunity for the strongers piranhas to setup territories, which will also end bad for your stronger ones.

Myself: I keep 2 plants and 1 piece of driftwood in my entire aquarium and I've still had major losses.


----------



## OMGnitrateAGAIN (Jun 28, 2010)

MPG said:


> Either
> 
> A: Having a bare tank will give your weaker piranhas no where to hide, and that would end bad for them
> 
> ...


So basically either way, if they're gonna fight they're gonna fight.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

basically yes. You try to minimise it, but the only way to 100% prevent it is to keep them seperate forvever which im sure you wont want to do.


----------



## wisco_pygo (Dec 9, 2009)

what size are they? how many times per day are you feeding them?

if they are young pygos they need to be fed at least twice a day.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

One factor might also be your tank size. It's a 57 gallon with 5 P's? What are the dimensions on that?


----------



## OMGnitrateAGAIN (Jun 28, 2010)

36x18 footprint. I never see any aggression from them. They stick close to each other 90% of the time. 
They're all between 3-4 inches 5 tops. I feed them twice a day and take out what they don't eat after 10 minutes.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I noticed when I had a 36x18 footprint that my p's would have fin nips also. Once they began to get bigger their nips were minimal though. I think it's just because yours are still juvies. Once they get to adult size aggression does come down in my experience.


----------



## OMGnitrateAGAIN (Jun 28, 2010)

Domelotta said:


> I noticed when I had a 36x18 footprint that my p's would have fin nips also. Once they began to get bigger their nips were minimal though. I think it's just because yours are still juvies. Once they get to adult size aggression does come down in my experience.


Cool, that's what I was hoping.


----------



## Brian762 (May 18, 2010)

Thats how mine started. I fed mine 3x a day and ended up losing 4 out of 6 fish to cannibalism. i am down to 2. which is not bad since its only a 55 gal tank.


----------



## OMGnitrateAGAIN (Jun 28, 2010)

UPDATE All 5 of my little razor toothed babies are doing well! There are still little flashing instances from time to time, but everyone is getting along for the most part. It's kind of funny. The SMALLEST one in the tank has NO marks @ all & the others are terrified of him/her. LOL


----------

